# Little Mermaids: Death by Duration



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

The H.O. didn't believe me that I could two-coat this project without priming. Duration interior can do wonders....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You could done it one coat if you used Aura :yes:

Pat


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> You could done it one coat if you used Aura :yes:
> 
> Pat


I've never used Aura before, but I'm considering it for an interior job I'm bidding. I've heard it can be difficult to work with at times because it dries so fast. Has anyone found this to be the case, and if so, do you use an extender or just hustle?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mpminter said:


> I've never used Aura before, but I'm considering it for an interior job I'm bidding. I've heard it can be difficult to work with at times because it dries so fast. Has anyone found this to be the case, and if so, do you use an extender or just hustle?


I cut a big wall at my house, and rolled it 3 weeks later with no problems. Its actually better to let the cut dry before rolling.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> You could done it one coat if you used Aura :yes:
> 
> Pat


Sucked the air right out of my balloon, didn't ya?

(jk)

But....seriously?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Sucked the air right out of my balloon, didn't ya?
> 
> (jk)
> 
> But....seriously?


Lol, I doubt it, I would imagine it would have taken two just like Duration

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm still laughing at the title!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

RCP said:


> I'm still laughing at the title!


I know...doesn't she look so happy in that first picture? She had no idea what was coming.....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how did you take her out? Start by clipping her fins or what?! :jester:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

What can I say? I guess I'm just good at cutting...


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Depending on the color formulation and your technique, Aura might do it in one. I covered a similar mural with one coat of Aura.

Certain Aura colors and substrates don't get along as well as others, but I'd say 80-90% of Aura paints I've used have unbeatable coverage. If the coverage is there and you are going over something like this, I would suggest slow rolling it. I roll a few times normally until the entire prior color is covered, then slowly roll over that area 3 - 4 more times with adequate paint on the cover. It takes a bit longer, but you can do it in one.

It dries very fast and there are some nuances and things to be done differently with this paint - explained more than adequately elsewhere on this forum - but the results I've had have been rock solid.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Worst looking mermaid I have ever seen. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Transhumans are type of Nephilim. If Duration is that easy, then I'll stock up for the Last Days upon earth when they return as in the days of Noah. lol.... Load the paint gun with duration paint balls... Oh yeah!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I cut a big wall at my house, and rolled it 3 weeks later with no problems. Its actually better to let the cut dry before rolling.



Only used aura twice and both times I picture framed it per recommendations from my rep. Went against every thing I know but turned out beautiful.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> Only used aura twice and both times I picture framed it per recommendations from my rep. Went against every thing I know but turned out beautiful.


Yep.

As long as Aura isn't running down the wall, the stuff will sink in and smooth out once dry. It's possible to leave roller marks, but you have to work really hard to do it.


----------

